# Billing 71010 and 74020 versus 74022



## Virginia2016 (Jul 13, 2009)

I need some help - the question has been raised  to me how to code the following: 

When billing a one view chest x-ray (71010) and a two view abdomen x-ray (74020) done at different times of the day sometimes done by different reading radiologists. We have an internal edits in place and the billing office is telling us that we should change the code to 74022. I would normally agree with this but since the exams are done at different times and different radiologists I think that we should be able to bill both CPT codes. Also there isnt a CCI edit in place on these two codes either. 

Any help that anyone can provide is greaty appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## tristate (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with you.   You have the documentation that they were done at two different sessions so I would code them separately.

Debby


----------

